# What is the highest level of education you've completed?



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Just curious!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Ph.D


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

High school diploma, i guess..

Next stop bachelor!


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Bachelor's degree.

There is a good chance that grad school or law school will be in my (near) future, but at this point I'm really just enjoying not having to do homework or attend lectures.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

monster's degree...


----------



## Blake Lugosi (Sep 29, 2011)

11th grade! toughest 3 years of my life


----------



## Blazing_Glitter (Sep 13, 2011)

Some college. I don't anticipate obtaining a degree, though I may take a class or two more depending on what sparks my interest.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

3 1/2 years of college, but around 90 hours and I'd still have 3 semesters to go to get a degree in my major. I dropped out over a year ago because I find academia stifling and I wasn't really sure WHY I was even working on the degree I was.

I'll probably take other classes, but I may end up with a certification in something more practical than English Literature. We'll see.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

As levels (uk). On route to A levels and university for a MEng.


----------



## Musician6120 (Jun 24, 2010)

I am currently preparing for the dreaded G.R.E. I am not a fan of standardized tests. I performed quite poorly on the S.A.T., yet I still completed my B.A. with honors.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

2 1/2 years of college...2 1/2 more to go...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Today, I filled out a graduation application for my Juris Doctor degree. :crazy: May 2012!


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

Currently in college, planning on graduating with a 4 year degree. I can't see going back for any more beyond that though.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

Some college. I am currently studying Business Administration and Psychology.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Two years of college so far. I'm studying Computer Security, prospecting going to graduate school for Game Design while pursuing interests for prestige in the mean time so my hours clocked aren't the only measure of my competency.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

B.A. (Honours) Political Science, Economics. M.A. International Relations. Starting law school at some point in the near future. My LSAT score is excellent. I plan to work and do some volunteering, on the side, before I continue my education.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

BA Sociology+MBA Marketing


----------



## netnet (Nov 9, 2011)

I responded "bachelor's degree" since that's technically true, but I'm currently in school pursuing my Masters.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

BTEC Diploma in Media, TV & Film. I hope I get into University to study Psychology, later this year. ^_^


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Double BA in English (Comparative Lit) and French Studies; Postgrad diploma in (Public/Children's) Librarianship. Hoping to return to further study sometime and might consider becoming an accredited translator.


----------

